# العريش تعلن العصيان المدنى وتقيل محافظها



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصف مسعد أبو فجر - الناشط السيناوي - الرئيس محمد مرسي بالـ"عاجز عن إدارة الأمور في سيناء" مؤكدا أن هناك قوى ثورية استولت على مبنى ديوان المحافظة حاليا .

وأضاف أبو فجر في مداخلة هاتفية في برنامج تلت التلاتة على قناة أون تي في إن القوى الثورية قررت أن تشكل مجلس من 25 شخصًا سيديرون أمور سيناء حتى انتخاب محافظ جديد مطالبا في الوقت ذاته بإقالة محافظ شمال سيناء ومدير الأمن .

 وأكد أبو الفجر أن الدولة لم تفعل أي شيء لسيناء بالرغم من كل الوعود ، مشيرًا إلى أن القوى السياسية مجتمعة لإصدار بيان مشيرًا إلى أن سيناء اختارت قرارها بيدها

كما نشر على أبو فجر على صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك "ثوار سيناء، إقالة محافظ العريش، واختيار هيئة ادارية من ٥ ثوار لإدارة المحافظة، و20 ثائرا كمجلس استشاري لحين انتخاب محافظ".

هذا كرد فعل لأغتيال ثلاث افراد شرطة اليوم على أيدى مجهولين وعجز المحافظ ومدير الأمن عن فرض الأمن بالمحافظة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*الكلام ده مؤكد يا استاذى ؟؟
ده امر فى منتهى الخطوره *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5YXrBdtPXxo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصادر: انسحاب شرطة شمال سيناء والقوات المسلحة تؤمن الأقسام والشوارع


كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن غالبية عناصر الشرطة المدنية فى محافظة شمال سيناء، انسحبت من مواقعها خلال الساعات الماضية، ويتظاهرون الآن أمام مديرية أمن شمال سيناء احتجاجاً على مقتل زملائهم على أيدى العناصر المتطرفة يوماً بعد الآخر.

 وأوضحت المصادر أن القوات المسلحة دفعت بعناصر من قواتها فى مدن العريش والشيخ زويد لمباشرة أقسام الشرطة والشوارع وحراستها، والسيطرة على الموقف الأمنى هناك خاصة بعد انسحاب الشرطة، وتظاهر أفرادها أمام مديرية الأمن.

 وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الأوضاع الأمنية فى شمال سيناء تشهد اضطرابا واضحا خلال الساعات الفائتة وتحاول القوات المسلحة استعادة الموقف الأمنى والسيطرة على الأوضاع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*قررت القيادة السياسة وقف العمليات العسكرية مع الجهاديين ...... وصار لعق احذيتهم نتيجة المفاوضات ...... وتركت الشرطة وقواتها عراة امام هؤلاء الأوغاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*شمال سيناء ـ أشرف سويلم:

قال مصدر عسكري لـ مصراوي'' أن ثوار شمال سيناء سيطروا على مبنى المحافظة، وإنه سيتم التفاوض معهم لإقناعهم بمغادرة مبنى المحافظة.

وأكد الناشط السيناوي مصعد أبو فجر، أن الثوار بالفعل سيطروا على مبنى محافظة شمال سيناء، وانهم بصدد اختيار هيئة من 25ناشط سيناوي لحين انتخاب محافظ جديد.

وأضاف ''أبو فجر'' لـ''مصراوي'' مساء السبت، ''سيناء دخلت في زمام الثورة، ومصممين على تنفيذ أجندة الثورة، بل وقيادة الثورة، وإذا كان مرسي يُريد التمكين، فالثوار يردون عليه بالسيطرة على مبنى المحافظة، لتبدأ ثورة في مصر كلها من سيناء'' .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*انضم شباب القوي السياسية وائتلاف الثورة بشمال سيناء، إلى أمناء الشرطة المحتجين، وقاموا بالتظاهر أمام ديوان عام المحافظة، تضامنًا مع أمناء الشرطة المحتجين على مقتل ثلاثة من زملائهم وإصابة آخرين، فى هجوم بمنطقة جسر الوادي بالعريش.

وردد المشاركون عددًا من الهتافات من بينها: "الشعب والشرطة إيد واحدة"، وأكد إسلام قويدر ممثل ائتلاف الثورة بشمال سيناء فى تصريحات لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن مطالبهم تتلخص في إقاله وزير الداخلية والمحافظ ونائبه وتشكيل مجلس استشاري.

فيما أكد خالد عرفات رئيس حزب الكرامة بشمال سيناء هناك، أن جميع القوي السياسية ستبدأ غدًا إضرابا عاما، لحين تنفيذ مطالبهم، مشيرًا إلي أن هناك سيارة تجول في جميع أنحاء العريش تطالب المواطنين بالإضراب العام غدًا.

كان قد وقع اليوم السبت هجوم مسلح على سيارة تابعة للشرطة من قبل مسلحين أسفر عن استشهاد ثلاثة من أفراد الشرطة وإصابة جنديين آخرين بمنطقة جسر الوادي بالعريش*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*دة كان تصريح الدكتور مرسى فى أسيوط *
*أتفرجوا ع المهزلة بيقول أية :*

*كما وجه الرئيس رسالة خاصة إلى *
*«أبنائنا الذى يفكرون خطأ ويتجمعون فى سيناء»، ( !!!!!! ) *
*«أبنائنا الذى يفكرون خطأ ويتجمعون فى سيناء»، ( !!!!!! ) *
*فى إشارة إلى المجموعات المسلحة، معتبراً أن بعضهم *
*«لا يفقه ولا يعرف وإن كان لديه الإخلاص»، *
*«لا يفقه ولا يعرف وإن كان لديه الإخلاص»، *
*وطالبهم بالعودة إلى حضن الوطن والخوف من الله. *
*وطالبهم بالعودة إلى حضن الوطن والخوف من الله. *
*وطالبهم بالعودة إلى حضن الوطن والخوف من الله. *
*وطالبهم بالعودة إلى حضن الوطن والخوف من الله. *

*أتفضلوا حضراتكم *
*دى لهجة (( دولة )) ؟؟؟*
*دة ريس ؟؟؟*
*المجرمين والبلطجية والجهاديين القتلة بقوا أبنائنا بس بيفكروا غلط ؟؟!!!*
*يعنى دم الشهداء بتوع رفح راح فين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل:: نقلا عن شبكة أخبار سيناء
 بيان من ابناء شمال سيناء
 - نظرا لغياب جميع المسؤلين بمحافظة شمال سيناء نعلن عن تشكيل مجلس قيادة للمحافظة لحين انتخاب محافظ , يشكل المجلس من السادة :

من الشباب .....


1- سعيد عتيق
 2- حسين جلبنانة
 3- أحمد محمد فؤاد
 4- كريم الشناوي
 5- منظور رمضان الغول
 6- شادي سامي
 7- مصطفي أحمد ذكري
 8- محمود طاهر
 9- خالد سعد
 10 اسلام فاروز
 11- موسي حسين المنيعي
 12- أميرة شعيشع
 13- أحمد علي سليمان
 14 اسلام ناصر
 15 محمد محمود سعيد
 16- داليا جلبانة
 17- محمد عبد الرحمن الرطيل

ومن الشيوخ....

1- يحي حجاب
 2- أشرف الحفني
 3- صقر الغول
 4- حاتم البلك
 5- مسعد ابو فجر
 6- م/ عبدالله الحجاوي
 7- خالد عرفات

 ومن القيادات الشعبية
 1- الشيخ حسن خلف

ونهيب بالقوي الثورية سرعة الاعتراف بالمجلس القيادي والضغط الشعبي من أجل تسهيل مهمة الحفاظ عليي سيناء ابقائها جزء من الدولة المصرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار سيناء |مراسلنا من أمام مبنى محافظة شمال سيناء الآن:
 وصول 4 مدرعات جيش من قوات الصاعقة المصرية للتفاوض والنقاش مع أمناء الشرطة المعتصمين أمام مبنى المحافظة . *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*
من أمام مديرية أمن شمال سيناء الأن ..

مطالب أمناء الشرطة المعتصمين الأن أمام مبني المحافظة ..

قال أمناء الشرطة أن هناك دول حذرت أجهزة الأمن بسيناء بأن هناك مسلحين سيقومون بعمليات ضد أفراد الجيش والشرطة بشمال سيناء .. إلا أن المسؤلين لم يأخذوا الاحتياطات الكافية ولم يتعاملوا مع التحذير بالشكل المطلوب ..

 ولذلك يطالب أمناء الشرطة بما يلي ..
 1-اقالة محافظ شمال سيناء .
 2- اقالة مدير الأمن .
 3- اقالة الحكمدار *


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*باسم يوسف :ان شاء الله الريس مرسى مش هيسكت عن اللى بيحصل فى سينا .....اكيد هيروح يصلى هناك الجمعه الجايه*


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شيئ خطير جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتحدث العسكرى: عناصر الجيش تعزز أقسام الشرطة بشمال سيناء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*مبروك قيام دولة سيناء الشقيقة*
*عايزين بقى ماتش كورة ودى لتعزيز العلاقات بين البلدين الشقيقين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*


أكدت مصادر بالجيش الثانى الميدانى لـ"اليوم السابع " أن عناصر من تشكيلات الجيش الثانى بدأت فى تأمين أقسام الشرطة، بمدن العريش والشيخ زويد وبير العبد، لمواجهة أى أعمال إجرامية بعد انسحاب عناصر الشرطة، وتظاهرها أمام مديرية أمن شمال سيناء.

 وأوضحت المصادر أن الوضع فى سيناء مستقر وتحت السيطرة، من رجال القوات المسلحة أبناء الجيش الثانى، الذين يؤمنون الشوارع والمنشآت العامة، خلال تلك اللحظة، لافتاً إلى أن عناصر الجيش لم تترك مواقعها من شوارع مدن شمال سيناء منذ بداية الثورة وحتى الآن، وجارى الآن تكثيف التواجد، لحين تأمين الوضع بالكامل.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الحقيقة  فعلا  يا استاذ  عبود   ليس تكرارا لمداخلتك 
يؤسفنى  ان اقرر بروح النبوة ما يلي  :" إنفصلت   نهائيا شبه جزيرة سيناء 
فى عهد الرئيس السابق المخلوع  (محمد مرسي مبارك )
عن جمهورية مصر 

تعاملوا معها  كما تتعامل دولة الامارات   مع جزيرة طنب الكبري وطنب الصغرى وابو موسي 
وكما يتعامل العراق مع   عرب الاهواز  
وكما تتعامل سورية مع لؤاء الاسكندرونة السليب 
اعتبروها  اريتريا الجديدة   المنزوعة من اثيوبيا 
وتوقعوها جنوب سودان جديد 
انها  اول الاقاليم   المنفصلة من  ما كان يعرف بدولة مصر 
ممكن تسموها زى   اخونا عبود  دولة  سيناء الشقيقية 
لكننى افضل  اسم  قطاع امارة سيناللهلاستان -انه اسم ملولو - لكنه ذو مخزى -زى كل شئ ملولو تسلل الى واقعنا . 
لقد انتهى الامر
ونحن الان بعد ان نشاهد  انفصال فعلى   لسيناء
نبشركم بانفصالات  فى مطروح والنوبة   عما قريب   
النبوة واضحة زاعقة  وملحة  ووقوعها -عما قريب 
اتوقع ان كل ما سيحدث ان يشتمنى احد اولاد الرئيس السابق مرسي على الفايس بوك

مافيش فائدة نحن نخاطب اصناما


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوات المسلحة: احتجاجات البدو تطالب بإسقاط الأحكام الغيابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية يشكّل غرفة عمليات لمتابعة الوضع الأمنى بشمال سيناء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *القوات المسلحة: احتجاجات البدو تطالب بإسقاط الأحكام الغيابية*


*يفتحوا لهم محكمة ملاكى بقى *
*قال يعنى الأحكام الغيابية هتتنفذ ضدهم *
*والا فيه حد هيطولهم أو يعرف لهم محل أقامة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجيش يؤمنها بالأسلحة الثقيلة.. 
مصادر: لم يتم اقتحام مبانى محافظة سيناء ومديرية الأمنأكدت مصادر أمنية بشمال سيناء،
 أن مبانى المحافظة ومديرية أمن شمال سيناء فى أمان تمام، بعد وصول عناصر الجيش وتطويقهم للمبانى والمنشآت العامة، ولا صحة لما يتردد عن اقتحام مبنى مديرية أمن شمال سيناء، كما تردد عدد من وكالات الأنباء والمواقع الإلكترونية.

 وأوضحت المصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن عناصر الجيش الثانى الميدانى تتابع الموقف بأكمله تمهيداً للسيطرة عليه، وتكثف جهودها لحماية المنشآت العامة وتؤمنها بكافة الأسلحة الثقيلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسى يبحث الأوضاع فى شمال سيناء مع المحافظ ونائبه*


----------



## Senamor (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*سيناء تعلن عصيانها ؟؟؟!! ياساتر

عشان طلع المدعو ابو فجر  وقال مش حسمع كلام الريس واللي واضح  انه قبض بعض الدولارات وشكله بعد ماكان كدا
*







*الفلوس غيرته وبقا كدا*








*حسبي الله على كل من باع بلده*


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شىء مؤسف ان تصبح مصر هكذا


----------



## geegoo (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*بن جوريون* قالها من سنين و *الأغبياء و العملاء* ينفذون كلمته
*" سنفتت الدول الثلاث الكبري حول اسرائيل _ مصر و سوريا و العراق _ الي دويلات علي أساس الصراعات الطائفية و المذهبية "*
فيه حد من الكلاب المسعورة علي السلطة ممكن يفهم الكلام ده ؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 نوفمبر 2012)

للاسف اسلوب معالجة الازمة اسلوب متخلف ولا يقدر حجم الخطر القادم من الجماعات الارهابية التى تقوم كل يوم بعملية ارهابية ولا تجد من يقف فى وجهها


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن القيادات الشرطية بمديرية أمن شمال سيناء نجحت فى احتواء أزمة أمناء الشرطة الموجودين خارج مبنى المديرية وأقنعتهم بضرورة فض اعتصامهم والدخول إليها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال منتصر الزيات محامى الجماعات الإسلامية: لا أستطيع الحكم بأن ما يحدث فى سيناء بتوجيهات د. أيمن الظواهرى، مشيرا إلى أن الظواهرى له موقفا معارضا من الإخوان منذ سنوات طويله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، إلى سيناء صباح اليوم، الأحد، فى زيارة مفاجئة لتفقد الأوضاع الأمنيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن ما يحدث فى سيناء الآن من انفلات أمنى واضطرابات من قبل عناصر متطرفة  ابتزاز للحكومة لإسقاط الأحكام ضد البدو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية، لمقر مديرية أمن شمال سيناء، لتفقد الأوضاع الأمنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*طالبت حركة شباب 6 إبريل الرئيس محمد مرسى، والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع، باتخاذ إجراءات قوية فى اتجاه الانفلات الأمنى فى سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزيرا الدفاع والداخلية يجتمعان بالعريش وإقالة مدير أمن شمال سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصدر اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، قراراً اليوم، الأحد، بإقالة اللواء أحمد بكر، مدير أمن شمال سيناء، وتعيين نائبه سميح أحمد بشادى بدلاً منه،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاد الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى، إلى القاهرة، بعد زيارة غير مخططة إلى محافظة شمال سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية يغادر سيناء ويعد الضباط بدعمهم 

غادر اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية العريش منذ قليل، وذلك عقب اجتماع مطول مع أفراد وضباط وأمناء الشرطة بالمديرية استمع فيها لشكواهم.*


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

سيناء خارج السيطرة
فا الى متى هذا الوضع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشادات بين "شاهين" و"نصار" فى "التأسيسية" بسبب أمن سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة: العمليات الأمنية فى سيناء مستمرة لوضع حد للأحداث*


*
أكد الدكتور يا سر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أنه سيتم خلال ساعات التوصل إلى معالجة لمشكلة شمال سيناء، وأشار إلى أن وزير الدفاع عقد اجتماعا مع مجموعة من القادة والجنود بوزارة الدفاع، وأن هناك تنسيقا كاملا بين وزراتى الدفاع والداخلية فى هذا الشأن. 

 ونفى على خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد برئاسة الجمهورية وصول أى طلبات لرئاسة الجمهورية من أهالى المحافظة بتغيير المحافظ، لافتا إلى أن المحافظ يمارس عمله حتى الآن وجاء أمس لمقابلة الرئيس بحضور نائبه، وأطلعوا الرئيس على تفاصيل المشكلة فى سيناء والتى بدأت بمصرع شاب فى أحد الأكمنة.

 وأشار إلى أن العملية الأمنية فى سيناء مستمرة، وسيصدر بها بيان بعد الانتهاء منها تماما، نظرا لسرية العمليات، موضحا أن الأمر ليس سهلا وأنه جاء بسبب تراكمات طويلة وأولها عرقلة التنمية فى سيناء ووجود بعض المشكلات المتراكمة مثل السلاح وغيره، والتى يتم التعامل معها الآن بمنتهى الحكمة حتى لا يؤخذ برىء بذنب آخر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*تم القيض فى حوالى الساعة التاسعة والنصف مساء اليوم على اربعة من منفذى الهجوم على افراد الشرطة اليوم من قبل قوات الجيش ومع التحقيق معهم من خلال جهاز المخابرات الحربية تبين منهم 2من جيش جلجلة ( الجناح العسكرى للجماعات التكفيرية ) ومتطرف تم الافراج عنه مع العفو الرئاسي فى عيد الفطر المبارك والرابع مصري الجنسية للم يتم القبض عليه من قبل وسجله خالى من اى جنحة .

والجدير بالذكر ان الاثنين التابعين لجيش جلجلة منهم واحد فلسطينى الجنسية وجاري تمشيط محيط مديرية الامن والاماكن الحيوية داخل سيناء ككل من قبل قوات الجيش ونشر القوات الخاصة على مداخل مراكز واحياء سيناء*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومتطرف تم الافراج عنه مع العفو الرئاسي فى عيد الفطر المبارك *


*فين أجهزة مباحث قطاع مصلحة السجون ؟*
*كيف تُملى أسماء بمثل هذه الخطورة على الرئاسة كى يشملهم العفو*
*أم أن مورسى أُمليت عليه تلك الأسماء من خارج الوزارة ؟*
*بصراحة بقى وبالرغم من مساوئ النظام السابق *
*الا انهم كانوا فى دى مابيرحموش وقانون الطوارئ بيقش *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*توجه وفد عسكرى أمريكى مصرى مشترك اليوم الاثنين، إلى مدينة شرم الشيخ فى زيارة لتفقد الأوضاع الأمنية فى سيناء*


----------



## grges monir (5 نوفمبر 2012)

امريكى مصرى ؟؟؟
على اساس ان شرم منطقة دولية  ولا اية
 ولا شايفين مصر مش عارفة تلم الدنيا فجايين هما يظبطوا الموضوع ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الألمانية": انتشار كثيف لقوات الجيش المصرى فى سيناء 

 وسط إجراءات أمنية وتعزيزات عسكرية مكثفة، أصبحت شبه جزيرة سيناء وكأنها ثكنة عسكرية، حيث شوهد انتشار واسع لقوات من الجيش المدعومة بالدبابات والمصفحات والمجنزرات فى جميع الأماكن الحيوية، وعلى جميع الطرق الدولية والرئيسية.*


----------



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الله وأعلم: هل فعلاً قبضوا على حد والا ده شغل علشان بس يوروا الناس همتهم وانهم العين الساهرة على أمن الوطن !!! ولو ان السؤال المطروح ليه دايماً بيتحركوا بعد فوات الأوان !!! وفين هي عملية نسر اللي بيعملوها في سيناء !!!!!!!!! وايه هي نتيجتها !!!! يالا ما علينا، وهو عمرنا كنا سألنا سؤال ولقينا إجابة ولو وجدت نلقاها عايمة وسرية وفوق مستوانا الفكري والتعليمي والفهمي ...........
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*الان ...... هجوم مسلح على دورية امنية بمنطقة جسر الوادى بالعريش وسقوط جرحى *


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ساتر يا رب الواحد خايف يفتح الحنفية يلقى كام واحد مسلح والا ارهبي نازل منها من العريش 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*ذكرت قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، عن تعرض ضابط شرطة بمديرية أمن سيناء لإطلاق نار وإصابته فى العريش اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق الفورى فى اختفاء 3 ضباط بالعريش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*اصيب ضابط شرطة مصري بجروح في شمال سيناء بعدما اطلق مسلحون النار على دورية للشرطة، حسبما افادت مصادر امنية اليوم الثلاثاء.

وقالت مصادر امنية في شمال سيناء ان دورية للشرطة تعرضت لاطلاق رصاص من قبل مسلحين بمنطقة جسر الوادي بالعريش".

وتسبب الهجوم في اصابة ضابط في الامن العام برتبة مقدم بجروح خطيرة في الرقبة وتم نقله الى مستشفى العريش، بحسب المصدر الامني.

وقتل ثلاثة رجال شرطة واصيب رابع واخر مدني في هجوم شنه مسلحين على دورية للشرطة بنفس المنطقة السبت الماضي.



وادى مقتل رجال الشرطة الثلاث الى غضب عارم في المحافظة مساء السبت.

وصدر قرار لوزير الداخلية المصري اللواء احمد جمال الدين الاحد باقالة مدير امن شمال سيناء اللواء احمد بكر وتعيين نائبه اللواء سميح بشندي في مكانه.



واصبحت سيناء مرتعا للجماعات الجهادية المتشددة في اعقاب الاطاحة بالرئيس المصري السابق حسني مبار في شباط/فبراير 2011.

وادت حالة الانفلات الامني الي تدفق الاسلحة والذخيرة على شبه الجزيرة المضطربة امنيا.



ويشن الجيش المصري حملة امنية واسعة في سيناء منذ اوائل اب/اغسطس الماضي في اعقاب مقتل 16 جندي مصري في نقطة حدودية فاصلة بين مصر واسرائيل.



وتتهم الحكومة المصرية جماعات جهادية متشددة بالوقوف وراء الحادث...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*وفاة مفتش الامن العام بوزارة الداخلية المصرية لمنطقة شمال سيناء بعد اطلاق الرصاص عليه والاستيلاء على سيارة الشرطة  اللاند كروزر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا ترى عمليااات التصفيه اللى شغاله فى سينا دى هتخلص على ايه وهيتسكت عليها لحد أمتى !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ترى عمليااات التصفيه اللى شغاله فى سينا دى هتخلص على ايه وهيتسكت عليها لحد أمتى !!*



*الحل هو مواجهة حماس ...... والمتنطعين لن يفعلوا ذلك مع أولياء نعمتهم*


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مش اعتقد انها هاتقف وشكل سيناء هاتستقل عن مصر زي ما قال ناس كتير على النت قبل كده وبعض التصريحات في الإعلام وغيرها .. الخ الخ، والله واعلم ايه اللي ورا الكلام ده كله، لأن عصر مبارك مع كل مساوءه لم يحدث فيها هذا الموضوع بهذا الشكل ابداً، اشمعنى دلوقتي وبهذه الشراسة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ومين وراء كل هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! سؤال لم ولن يجد إجابة على الإطلاق واتحدى حد يعرف يجاوبه بدقة ويفهم الهدف وراء مشكلة سيناء كلها لأن الموضوع مش بس حماس والا غيرها وراء الكلام ده كله كلام أكبر...... لأن ده شغل على كبير قوي قوي
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحل هو مواجهة حماس ...... والمتنطعين لن يفعلوا ذلك مع أولياء نعمتهم*



*احنا فعلا يا استاذى بنواجه حماس بكل حسم
بنمدهم بالغاز وبالادويه وبكل احتياجاتهم أول بأول 
يعنى مش حارمنهم من اى حاجه وهما كمان عمررررهم ما حرمونا من خدماتهم الصراحه:heat:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*تأكد الآن خبر إستشهاد العقيد سمير الجمال مفتش مباحث الامن العام بسيناء عقب اطلاق النار عليه من مجهولين منذ قليل *


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *احنا فعلا يا استاذى بنواجه حماس بكل حسم
> بنمدهم بالغاز وبالادويه وبكل احتياجاتهم أول بأول
> يعنى مش حارمنهم من اى حاجه وهما كمان عمررررهم ما حرمونا من خدماتهم الصراحه:heat:*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح صحيح ولا يصح إلا الصحيح وعلى رأي الشاعر
غُرست في صدر الوطن طعنة 
من يد آثمه طَمِعه
طويت صفحات مجده بغدرة
غدرة ابتسامة عريضة فرحه
تعلن انتصارها بقتله
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

* 

صرح مسئول المركز الإعلامى بوزارة الداخلية بأنه تقرر نقل العقيد سليم سعيد الجمال مفتش بمباحث الأمن العام بشمال سيناء إلى مستشفى المعادى العسكرى باستخدام طائرات الإسعاف العسكرية، نظرا لإصابته بطلقين ناريين، إحداهما فى منطقة الفك بالوجه، والآخر بالكتف اليسرى. 

 وأوضح مصدر أمنى، أن الحادث وقع صباح اليوم عن طريق عدد من الأشخاص المجهولين كانوا يستقلون سيارة رمادية اللون، وأطلقوا وابلا من الأعيرة النارية فور مشاهدتهم مفتش الأمن العام، ولاذوا بالفرار بعد التأكد من إصابته. 

 وقال مصدر أمنى مسئول، إن الطلقات الموجهة للضابط كانت تستهدف القضاء عليه، خاصة أنه تم تصويبها فى منطقة قاتلة، والهدف منها ليس الإصابة، لكن قتله. 

 وكان مجهولون قاموا بالهجوم المسلح على سيارة شرطة بالطريق الدائرى لمدينة العريش بالقرب من حى المساعيد، وأصابوا المقدم سليم سعيد الجمال، مفتش الأمن بشمال سيناء، بإصابات خطيرة، وتم نقله لمستشفى العريش.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتقل منذ قليل اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية إلى المستشفى العسكرى بالمعادى، وذلك للاطمئنان على صحة العقيد سليم سعيد الجمال مفتش بمباحث الأمن العام بشمال سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*النيابة تُكلّف الأمن والمخابرات بالبحث عن ضباط مختطفين على الحدود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

وصول دفعة جديدة من الأفراد والمعدات لدعم الشرطة بالعريش

وصلت إلى مدينة العريش دفعة جديدة من الأفراد والمعدات العسكرية لدعم الشرطة فى حملاتها المكثفة ضد الإرهاب ولتطهير سيناء من البؤر الإجرامية والإرهابيين


----------

